# البيت المسيحي



## happy angel (26 يونيو 2010)

*

البيت المسيحي .....

اساسه : التواضع المبني علي صخره الايمان

بابه : حفظ الوصايا

سقفه : الصبر

حراسه : الملائكه والقديسين

البنون : الاعمال الصالحه

المائده : الكتب المقدسه

الخبز : جسد المسيح

الخمر : دم المسيح

الطبيب : الكاهن

عملهم : الصلاه

اصحاب البيت : الاب والابن والروح القدس

هذا البيت لا تقوي عليه كل قوات الجحيم*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا هابى 

شكراااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2010)

جميل جدا يا هابى 
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2010)




----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

راااااااااااااااائع
موضوع يستحق التقييم 
ربنا يباركك 
هابي انجل


----------



## كرسماس (9 يوليو 2010)

مؤسسه رب المجد
ضابطه ضابط الكل


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا جداا

موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا هابى
> 
> شكراااااااااا ليكى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل جدا يا هابى
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## Rosetta (1 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> راااااااااااااااائع
> موضوع يستحق التقييم
> ربنا يباركك
> هابي انجل


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

كرسماس قال:


> مؤسسه رب المجد
> ضابطه ضابط الكل


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا جداا
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


>


----------



## مورا مارون (29 نوفمبر 2010)

اختزال مفيد 
شكرا​


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مورا مارون قال:


> اختزال مفيد
> شكرا​


----------

